# The Who is going to the Supreme Cat Show Thread!!!



## Biawhiska

I know we have another thread but reading through it today it got a little "Off Topic" so, just use this thread to say whether you will be going or not.

I know alot of us are and have mentioned saying "Hi" to each other etc. This will prehaps make things clearer 

So I am going with my Boyfriend and our cats.


----------



## emmar

*i'm going with me hubbs and one of my cats *


----------



## Fireblade

I'm going with my daughter and one of my cats.xxxx


----------



## Jen26

iam going , hopefully with one of my cats if she qualifies on saturday, if not ill still go anyway


----------



## staceyscats1

i am going with hubby and 2 of my cats and meeting friend with her cats


----------



## Soupie

Going with friends and 2 cats


----------



## raggs

I'll be there with my wife and one of our fur kids


----------



## audrey1824

I'll be there, I never miss it.


----------



## Jen26

Just put my entry in the post, do you think they will still take my entry it says on the front of the scheduale 

"ENTRY CANNOT BE GUARANTEED FROM SEPTEMBER QUALIFYING SHOWS"

a little worried now, ive already ordered my curtains


----------



## emmar

i havent sent mine in yet ...doing it on friday 
if not i'm still going with or with cat lol


----------



## Jen26

fingers crossed we will get in then, iam gonna email the gccf to see if they are still taking entries


----------



## emmar

will you let me know please 



ty cc


----------



## Jen26

ye sure, ill be gutted if we cant go


----------



## staceyscats1

jens4cats said:


> ye sure, ill be gutted if we cant go


have you found out yet if they still taking people for the show ?
i only sent mine off a few days ago


----------



## Jen26

staceyscats1 said:


> have you found out yet if they still taking people for the show ?
> i only sent mine off a few days ago


hi stacey, ive only just emailed them, i think it will probably take them a day or two to reply, ill let you now asap.

theres nothing on the website to say entries are closed to hopefully we will bw ok


----------



## staceyscats1

jens4cats said:


> hi stacey, ive only just emailed them, i think it will probably take them a day or two to reply, ill let you now asap.
> 
> theres nothing on the website to say entries are closed to hopefully we will bw ok


ok cool thanks hun 
yes hope so !!!


----------



## Soupie

As the BOB cat show this weekend is the last qualifying show then entries will not yet have closed - if you look on the website for the Supreme it states the closing date 

I can't get it as on dodgy broadband here!


----------



## Biawhiska

Hi Guys, Really think they will still be taking entries. I'll keep my fingers crossed for you all though.  I'm nearly ready for the show ~ NOT!  one more set of curtains to get, and a new cat carrier. I want a top opening one as I know my Caesar don't like coming out of the one we have at the moment. It can open at the top and the side but it's a bit tricky!  I'll use that carrier with my other cat, or maybe i'll just buy 2 carriers. Will see. Anyways what a rambling old post I'm making.


----------



## Jen26

Glad your almost sorted, ive ordered my curtains iam going for shocking pink!

is any one bothering with the magic theme?


----------



## Jen26

just had an email back from the gccf, they are still taking entries


----------



## Biawhiska

GOOD NEWS!!!!!!!

Nope not doing magic. Just the minimal fuss of curtains for me  

Shocking pink sounds great!!!!!!!


----------



## Siamese Kelly

We won't be going this yr,but good luck to those of you going this yr and have a great time


----------



## siameyes

Going with my daughter and planning to spend a fortune...........2 new Foreign Whites arriving end of the month to join the cat family.


----------



## animallover09

I'm going on my own as i will be stewarding


----------



## Jen26

animallover09 said:


> I'm going on my own as i will be stewarding


Do you nonwhat section your stewarding for ?


----------



## animallover09

Jen26 said:


> Do you nonwhat section your stewarding for ?


hi, no not yet.


----------



## emmar

i'm going...


----------



## Jen26

emmar said:


> i'm going...


See you there


----------



## emmar

you will


----------



## raggs

There's just over 5 weeks left before the Supreme show. it will be upon us before we know it.


----------



## Biawhiska

I know big STRESS time.


----------



## raggs

it isn't too bad a journey from South Wales thank goodness, i can usually be at the NEC in under 2 hours as long as the traffic is quiet, but it's still going to be a long day for everyone.it should be a good day out and im looking forward to meeting some new friends from the forum too


----------



## Jen26

raggs said:


> it isn't too bad a journey from South Wales thank goodness, i can usually be at the NEC in under 2 hours as long as the traffic is quiet, but it's still going to be a long day for everyone.it should be a good day out and im looking forward to meeting some new friends from the forum too


Iam lucky its only 30-40 mins from my house


----------



## raggs

you are so lucky , its going to be a real early start for us.


----------



## Jen26

raggs said:


> you are so lucky , its going to be a real early start for us.


I bet, i probably wont sleep the night before ill be so excited, have you got your curtains sorted?


----------



## raggs

yes we have Jen , although we are not bothering with the "magic " theme. and Sue my dear wife being such a clever clogs with her sewing/embroidery machines made a full set of curtains herself and they really are fantastic too.


----------



## Jen26

We know where to come for our curtains next year then

Iam not bothering with the theme either, theres enough to worry about on show day


----------



## raggs

i agree with you 100% on that lol.im sure it will be manic.


----------



## kelly-joy

Wow loads are you are going
I am doing a stall for the UKRCC which rescue and re home ragdolls and other ped cats its our first time there this year so please come over and say hi and check out all the lovely things that cat compaines have donated for us to sell

Welcome to the UKRCC


----------



## Jen26

Will keep my eyes open for your stall, should be a good day


----------



## raggs

hi Kelly we will def come over and have a chat, my wife Sue has hand knitted approx 18 cat comforters, they are like small woollen rugs the cats love to sleep on so we would like to donate them if you are interested and charge whatever you wish for them. ( see pics attached)

















will see you at the show good luck and best wishes.........Chris.


----------



## kelly-joy

That would be lovely I will pm you my tel num etc


----------



## Biawhiska

It's only 9 miles I think from me  

Not sure what time I'm gonna get there for though. I'm going Friday afternoon too in order to put the curtains up and probably help out too. All depends though if I will be at work or not.


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls

raggs said:


> hi Kelly we will def come over and have a chat, my wife Sue has hand knitted approx 18 cat comforters, they are like small woollen rugs the cats love to sleep on so we would like to donate them if you are interested and charge whatever you wish for them. ( see pics attached)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> will see you at the show good luck and best wishes.........Chris.


*
wow there great chris, well done to Sue  thats is very good of you to donate them  *


----------



## Selk67U2

*Ahh, they're fab Chris, your wife is very clever*


----------



## kelly-joy

Its was lovely chatting to you and your wife Chris thank you for your very kind donation I look forward to meeting you at the show


----------



## raggs

you are more than welcome Kelly.


----------



## staceyscats1

mmm its going to take us about 3hrs or so to get there  but its going to be worth it !!! its our first time at this show


----------



## Biawhiska

Oh dear  Not good if you're aiming to get there for 7:30am. But yep, worth it


----------



## staceyscats1

fluffypurrs said:


> Oh dear  Not good if you're aiming to get there for 7:30am. But yep, worth it


lol yes what time is best to get there ? 7:30am ?


----------



## Selk67U2

*Not sure with GCCF, but in FIFe vetting in is 7.30 to 8.30, cats to be in pens for 9am. I always aim to get there for 8am, that way I have half an hour each way, lol.
Though if travelling is anything above an hour and a half, we go down the day before and stop in an Ibis hotel or something, they accept cats in the rooms*


----------



## Biawhiska

I asked my Cat's Breeder what time she normally gets there as she's obviously shown there alot before. She told me to aim for the 7:30am just after time. I think it's best to get there with plenty of time to spare etc. I'll need that time to hang the curtains and sort everything out!


----------



## raggs

Vetting in is from 7.30am till 9.15am, then judging starts at 9.15 am . then the hall is open to the public from 10am. we normally get to shows around 7.30am, so this show will be no different for us , that will give us plenty of time to set things up and get cats settled in.... and give me plenty of time for Coffeeeeeeeeee.... lol.


----------



## Biawhiska

lol I usually end up at shows with like 5 mins to go  usually get lost of something...


----------



## staceyscats1

lol yea same here we seem to manage to get lost lol

mmmm maybe we will get there at 7:30am as got to get two cats vetted in and pens set up 
awwww i am soooooo excited


----------



## Biawhiska

I will be more excited once I am there.

Knowing my horrors they'll end up play fighting too much and end up covered in scratches!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jen26

fluffypurrs said:


> I will be more excited once I am there.
> 
> Knowing my horrors they'll end up play fighting too much and end up covered in scratches!!!!!!!!!


Thats my worst nightmare, iam keeping on top of the nail clipping just incase, its a shame you cant trim their teeth, lol


----------



## Biawhiska

Yes, I'm on top of the nail trimming too. My boys being a light colour makes it worse  one of mine has a small cut on his lower lip at the moment. Noticed it today. He is 5 months old now and I think getting more and more hormones cursing through his veins so he seems to enjoy taking on my older moggies to play fight with!


----------



## Jen26

Its the bengals i have to watch, they get a bit rough and go for the throat


----------



## Biawhiska

So do the siamese!!!!!!!!!!! Vicious b*ggers!


----------



## Jen26

fluffypurrs said:


> So do the siamese!!!!!!!!!!! Vicious b*ggers!


They must have a bit more of a wild streak, even when youve fed yours do they go nuts if they smell food?

Ive just done the sarnies for work so i thought id share abit of chicken between them, i had one climbing up my leg and the other trying to take my hand off


----------



## Biawhiska

Yes they are obsessed with food. One eats peas my boyfriend often drops off his plate... Greedy and vicious s*ds!


----------



## Fireblade

fluffypurrs said:


> So do the siamese!!!!!!!!!!! Vicious b*ggers!


But you love em really Fluffy,thats the siamese in them lol. xxxx


----------



## Biawhiska

love um but they can and would challenge the patience of a saint at times LOL


----------



## burfy

I'm going with my cats breeder my boys now neutered so starting again he made grc as a entire so fingers crossed ! he'll make us proud.


----------



## Biawhiska

I've seen your GrCh boy in your images. He is lovely. Good Luck on getting his next titles


----------



## burfy

yes thanks i hope we all have a great day .


----------



## LousKoonz

Ok its a long thread so i can't be bothered to scroll through it to find out who said they were going lol xx

so maybe a list of people going would be better??

then i can see who i'll have to find at the show (i'm spectating and helping a mate with her cats - mine are starting their show season after the supreme - hopefully qualify for next years lol)


----------



## Biawhiska

fluffypurrs & cats
emmar & cat
fireblade & cat
jen26 & cat
staceycats1 & cats
soupie & cats
raggs & cats
audrey1824
siameyes
animallover09 ~ stewerding
kelly-joy ~ UKRCC stall Ragdoll Rescue
burfy & cat
toby & darwin & cat

there you go, just went through the thread. i am bored with nothing better to do


----------



## LousKoonz

fluffypurrs said:


> fluffypurrs & cats
> emmar & cat
> fireblade & cat
> jen26 & cat
> staceycats1 & cats
> soupie & cats
> raggs & cats
> audrey1824
> siameyes
> animallover09 ~ stewerding
> kelly-joy ~ UKRCC stall Ragdoll Rescue
> burfy & cat
> 
> there you go, just went through the thread. i am bored with nothing better to do


blimey, thanks hun LOL xx

right well i'll have to find half of ya lol xx going to be a looooooong day!! xx


----------



## Toby & Darwin

I am going too!!!


----------



## LousKoonz

Toby & Darwin said:


> I am going too!!!


ok can everyone post up what they think they'll wear on the day (the night before obviously) so i can write them down and find ya LOL xx


----------



## Biawhiska

pink leather tank top and black leather hot pants, knee high boots with large heels and fish nets...


----------



## animallover09

I'll be wearing a white coat.


----------



## Biawhiska

:thumbup1: lol, so will lots of people:001_cool:


----------



## raggs

Biawhiska said:


> pink leather tank top and black leather hot pants, knee high boots with large heels and fish nets...


ill never find you wearing all that .....lol


----------



## Jen26

Biawhiska said:


> pink leather tank top and black leather hot pants, knee high boots with large heels and fish nets...


Pmsl, have you got the right show


----------



## raggs

PMSL........yes she has Jen.....dont put her off hon hahahahaha


----------



## Biawhiska

of course, this way i'll get to show off my cat tattoo! :yesnod: i will also being carring a cool box filled with larger :dita:


----------



## raggs

wow. it gets better by the minute...........lol


----------



## Biawhiska

:laugh: bit of a disapointment when i turn up in my hoodie and jeans! though i will have the larger to get through the LOOOOOOOOOOONG day :rolleyes5:


----------



## raggs

hahahahahahaha.....hoodie & jeans........... just what ill be wearing


----------



## Biawhiska

can't beat comfort  and trainers, nice and comfy when walking about  I wore heels/sandles to a show once and nearly died.


----------



## linz1

i agree comfort comes first especially as il be 8 months pregnant no one will miss me lol


----------



## LousKoonz

Jen26 said:


> Pmsl, have you got the right show


ROFL - i was going to say the same thing :laugh: xx


----------



## colliemerles

Biawhiska said:


> of course, this way i'll get to show off my cat tattoo! :yesnod: i will also being carring a cool box filled with larger :dita:


hahahaha can i sit with you, hahahaha sounds like your going to be having fun,


----------



## Biawhiska

well of course! :smile5:


----------



## linz1

tell me about it im huge already lol feel free to join me people x :thumbsup:


----------

